# Bellus Replacement ?



## sneakydino (8/7/16)

Like everyone I've fallen victim to hype and fomo and tried all the new tanks and latest technology (Griffin, Gemini, Avo 24) but I realised that I'm happiest when just vaping on my Bellus. This is my happy place and I decided to keep my vaping in this direction.

After the Bellus died off it seems the 4 post or velocity type deck that were the latest and greatest so I haven't seen any tanks being compared with the Bellus. So are there any left that can still give me the same type of vape experience but that are also easy to source ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EZBlend (8/7/16)

I found the billow V3 and the Limitless to be my happy spot. I do agree that for me new tanks will always be there but i don't think I'm buying any new tanks for some time or until my current equipment gives up. I feel the same about the hype around mods as well. Its going to be just juice all the way. (For now.)


----------



## Genosmate (8/7/16)

sneakydino said:


> Like everyone I've fallen victim to hype and fomo and tried all the new tanks and latest technology (Griffin, Gemini, Avo 24) but I realised that I'm happiest when just vaping on my Bellus. This is my happy place and I decided to keep my vaping in this direction.
> 
> After the Bellus died off it seems the 4 post or velocity type deck that were the latest and greatest so I haven't seen any tanks being compared with the Bellus. So are there any left that can still give me the same type of vape experience but that are also easy to source ?



Try and make the air slots much bigger in the Bellus then its a real beast of a tank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sneakydino (8/7/16)

EZBlend said:


> I found the billow V3 and the Limitless to be my happy spot. I do agree that for me new tanks will always be there but i don't think I'm buying any new tanks for some time or until my current equipment gives up. I feel the same about the hype around mods as well. Its going to be just juice all the way. (For now.)




My sentiments exactly. I'm tired of vaping on my Bellus while looking at the new tank I just bought lying in the corner and thinking maybe I should have just bought some liquid instead

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sneakydino (8/7/16)

Genosmate said:


> Try and make the air slots much bigger in the Bellus then its a real beast of a tank.



I'm always a bit reluctant modify myself. I tried making the juice holes bigger on the subtank mini RBA.....R.I.P RBA section


----------



## Genosmate (8/7/16)

sneakydino said:


> I'm always a bit reluctant modify myself. I tried making the juice holes bigger on the subtank mini RBA.....R.I.P RBA section



Was thinking of trying it on a Sub Tank but it looks tricky.
The Bellus is easy.


----------



## BumbleBee (8/7/16)

I miss my Bellus 

I'm very happy with my collection of Billow v2s but there was just something about that Bellus that I can't get over, I didn't like the splattering of juice at the airflow holes, I didn't enjoy building on that deck nor did I like that it wouldn't sit flush on any of my mods, but I still miss it. And no, the Avo24 that replaced it just doesn't replace it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (8/7/16)

Have you tried the Aromamizer?


----------



## cam (9/7/16)

i must agree. its no secret that i am totally besotted with Bella. actually still have 3 in my collection and use them all on a daily basis. real flavour machine that. 
one current attie that i find delivers and seems to have missed the popularity train is the conqueror. ie duel coil postless serpent. 
maybe give one a try. the chamber isnt as tight as the bellus, building is a bit more comfortable but it still really delivers on subtle flavour notes as did Bella. appart from that. i am still waiting.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (9/7/16)

My Bellus is still in daily use, my new joy is the Serpent mini. Single coil yes but I am using it more than the Bellus now... Perhaps worth a shot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sneakydino (10/7/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> My Bellus is still in daily use, my new joy is the Serpent mini. Single coil yes but I am using it more than the Bellus now... Perhaps worth a shot


Definitely looks like something worth picking up

Reactions: Like 1


----------

